# My Story



## January128 (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, the first time I remember having an attack was in high school. Sophmore year, the period after lunch when I had a ham sandwich. I was taking my math midterm when...it happened. My stomach, intestines, whatever started talkingm to me. I moved around in my seat, hoping that I could cover up the noise, but it didn't help. I was 15. Back then (as far as I knew) it didn't have a name. I went to countless Dr.'s and all they could say was that I my colon was inflammed.Well, I suffered in silence for years. For the rest of high school, I wouldn't eat for fear that something might trigger my stomach. I sat in class in fear worry not only about my stomach but about the regular teenage woes.So here I am 24, I dropped out of college b/c the stress of worrying about my IBS was too much. I have a 3 year old daughter and I finally said enough is enough. I'm seeing a therapist and I'm working through my issues with perfectionism, and my other stress related issues. My GI put me on Librax and thus far it seems to be working. i guess I'll find out when I go into my day long traingin sessions (silent rooms trigger my panic attacks which immediately triggers my IBS).So that's that. I don't want to get too involved with my issues, but feel free to ask. I'm more than willing to share. I like this board mainly b/c now I KNOW that I'm not alone. I always read statistcs about how many people have this problem, but it's nice to know that there are actually people behind them.So wish me luck tomorrow, and I'll try to check in and let you know how it goes!!!


----------

